

Why Color’s bad first experience will always “color” this company in app stores - brlewis
http://scobleizer.com/2011/03/24/why-colors-bad-first-experience-will-always-color-this-company-in-app-stores/

======
brlewis
Robert Scoble is generally optimistic about new startups. He used mine for 9
months even though he isn't really in the target market. His pessimism about
Color does not bode well for them.

